# Meet Up???



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone would be interested in another meet up? We really enjoyed the picnic in the summer, and were thinking it would be nice to meet up again for a natter and to catch up on things. Obviously not picnic weather at present (!) but maybe nice country pub for lunch? Any other suggestions?

We live in Leicester, so nowhere's really too far from us, and will travel to wherever the majority of people are nearest.

Anyone fancy a meet up? Any ideas on location etc?

Lisa x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Lisa, 

It was ncie to meet others, in similar situations!  We would be interested, and are in Oxford/Reading area so again pretty central England for travelling! Date dependant,we would be there again!

Won't be long and you'll be 20weeks! Are you going to find out the sex?!

Lorna x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd come to a meet up but we're way down south in portsmouth so depends where you all meet


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

I wasn't able to make it to the last one so would really like to come this time.

We live near Birmingham so again happy to go almost anywhere !


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

we would love to come to a meet-up, really wanted to come to the last one but circumstances prevented it....

We live in Stoke on Trent, also pretty central..

I wouldn't mind hosting a meet-up if people fancied it We have plenty of room and a playroom full of toys for those with littlies! Or a pub lunch would be good also  

pem x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Lorna* - we can't decide about whether to find out the sex or not  think we'll decide on the day of the scan (27th november)

*em* - would you be able to come to the midlands, or is it too far?

*Pem, jodylala* - i think there's a few other FF people in the midlands too, so nowhere should be too far for people as long as they can travel.

We're happy with anywhere in the midlands, or bit further south eg towards oxford/reading area, or even the south coast (i love driving!)

Shall we see who else comes along and then decide on the most convenient meeting place for everyone?
How about dates? We can do:
28th nov
29th nov
5th dec
6th dec
12th dec
19th dec
2nd jan
3rd jan
then i think any weekend after and including 16th jan. (i'll check the above dates with laura, just to be sure!!!  )

I'm all excited now!!!

Lisa x


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Interested in a meet up too but would depend on when and where (We're in London)


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

we can also do the 28/29 Nov...then for us i think it would be the New Year...but could possibly do the 12th December....

we can travel a distance, but the south coast is out for us....vommy child in car...LOL    

pem x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

dates good for us:-

19th dec
2nd jan
3rd jan

on holiday for otherss, and would like to be there for the meet up, but understand if you get more for other dates, still hoping its a no ride holiday!

L
x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

pem - yeah, traveling long distances with a vommy child in the car doesn't sound like fun - i'm glad mine's still in my tummy!!! x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

if it was 19th of december i think lulu and i could come ..... 

we fly into luton on 17th and am staying at my mum;s (which is kind of bedford/milton keynes area)

i think i would be a wuss to drive on my own, but cld get train somewhere ....


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

or i could ask my mum to come and we could come together ....       if no one would mind a granny!


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

hi all

We would be up for meet up too if date was right we are also in the midlands dont mind traveling a bit.

Stephx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Aimee- grannies are great!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

you can't do 19th pem


----------



## have_a_go (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi guys 

we aould be up for a meet. Weare in brighton but would be willing to go to reading/oxford??

Is that any good??

Dawn x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

We'd be up for it but we'd probably have a travel limit of about a two hour drive from North Shropshire for similar reasons to Pem. 

Does anyone know how we can set up a poll for dates? And maybe one for locations too?

Location options so far seem to be:

Stoke (Pem's place)
Reading/Oxford (we'd need someone who knows this area to propose a venue - Lorna?)
I'd like to suggest Birmingham again. It's worked well the last two times and I could suggest pubs/child-friendly places there.

Any other suggestions?

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ladies
The single girls thread are having a meet andhave done Bicester and Stratford, London before as we are spread around as well.

There is a meeting in Bicester at a place recommended by the mod aweeze that might be a suitable venue for your meet as well details
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210225.0

L x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Brums good for us but then again i can't do the 19th Dec....have friends and kids over for a santas stopover!!!

I have no idea where Bicester is.....my geography is terrible...LOL

Thanks JJ for the link, i shall now have to satisfy my need to know where bicester is!


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Me and Laura are happy to go wherever - nowhere's too far from Leicester! I'll see if i can work out how to set up a poll, but don't hold your breath!!
Lisa x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll have a think of places here.....I won't suggest our house as it doesn't cater for children really at the mo, and it all up in the air with decorating! 

x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've set up a poll on our board for the location. Title is *"Where do you want to meet up?"*
Shall we do one for dates as well? Need a short list though...

Lisa x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I've added a poll for dates based on what's already been discussed here. Obviously, some of the dates and venues don't match, like Pem's house on a date she's not available, but hopefully between the two we should find the most accessible combination.

Would anyone object to making a decision say by this time next week? Some of the dates are coming round pretty quick.

Gina. x


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi 

i would love to meet you all but i think i will have to give this one a miss as i work evey weekend and doing lots of overtime in the run up to xmas, i live in sheffield so birmingham is good for me for next time.

whisks x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Whisks...looks like it might be on Jan 3rd (See dates poll) if you can make that!


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

hi pem

no can do im afraid gotta work, maybe next time. hope you all have a good time x

whisks xx


----------

